# What is your stand on pre-workouts



## andy (Aug 24, 2018)

so as I'm on AAS I found that I don't need pre-workouts and anyway,about 90% of case I didn't actually felt nothing crazy I loved the 5% kill it though.
so the buy gives me Kevin's shaaboom and says it's the bomb, I thought because of what's in there it might be good, but nothing .LOL

so anyway, whats your stand on pre-workouts? u take any and any recommendations ?


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 24, 2018)

i keep some around for super low energy days but for the most part i just do coffee seems to do the trick just fine.  I would be careful coming off preworkout cold turkey...in my experience it can cause some nasty headaches...but that could have just been me.


----------



## andy (Aug 24, 2018)

agree on coffee part, a lot of times it's enought.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 24, 2018)

Nothing now but if I wake up really dragging then I use C4. I’ve tried a million things but that one is the mildest, just works and you can find it at every corner drugstore. (Me. Hyde if you want to feel like a crack head)


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 24, 2018)

you can buy 200, 200mg caffeine pills from walmart, walgreens, rite-aid, for 5/6 bux

If you want some taurine or beta alanine buy those in bulk and mix them

pre made, pre WO's are total BS and a major money maker from the big companies that sell them


----------



## German89 (Aug 24, 2018)

I have a coffee or a monster on the ride to the gym. Take 12.5mg of ephedrine and, a smoke. 

Preworkouts = waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## Jin (Aug 24, 2018)

German89 said:


> I have a coffee or a monster on the ride to the gym. Take 12.5mg of ephedrine and, a smoke.
> 
> Preworkouts = waste of money in my opinion.



You're my kind of lady.


----------



## andy (Aug 24, 2018)

German89 said:


> I have a coffee or a monster on the ride to the gym. Take 12.5mg of ephedrine and, a smoke.
> 
> Preworkouts = waste of money in my opinion.



white monster for life


----------



## andy (Aug 24, 2018)

Jin said:


> You're my kind of lady.




when's the wedding


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2018)

I like my coffee like I like my women. Without someone else's dick in em.


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 24, 2018)

BANG energy drink and a 200mg caffeine tab when I'm dragging.  Otherwise maybe some coffee.  My body gets used to PWO's so fast.  C4 sucks donkey balls for me.  3 scoops - nothing.  Sure, I "feel" it but it's the added chemicals I feel, not energy.  Most guys want to "feel" their PWO but what they don't realize is that they're just feeling the chemicals that are added to give you the physical effect of "feeling" it, it's not energy.  Then it becomes psychological.  And a lot of these added chemicals are counterintuitive to getting a pump.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 24, 2018)

people build quick and big tolerance to caffeine, between morning coffee, after lunch coffee, 20oz energy drinks, Pre WO's, gum the gas stations sell with 20-40mg per piece, the list of shit goes on forever.

a break now and then is good but hard for most to do.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 24, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I like my coffee like I like my women. Without someone else's dick in em.


That was a terrible mental image bud....thanks for that.

I don't and have never used a pre-workout outside of Five Finger Death Punch, but then again I've been caffeine free for years.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 24, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> BANG energy drink and a 200mg caffeine tab when I'm dragging.  Otherwise maybe some coffee.  My body gets used to PWO's so fast.  C4 sucks donkey balls for me.  3 scoops - nothing.  Sure, I "feel" it but it's the added chemicals I feel, not energy.  Most guys want to "feel" their PWO but what they don't realize is that they're just feeling the chemicals that are added to give you the physical effect of "feeling" it, it's not energy.  Then it becomes psychological.  And a lot of these added chemicals are counterintuitive to getting a pump.



C4 definitely doesn’t do much but that’s exactly why I went back to it. Everything else was way to much since I’ve limited my caffeine as a whole.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 24, 2018)

Ok, I use NOexplode.  Used it for 4 years, same amount, with absolutely the same effect every single time.  No problems when I don't take it. I also drink no caffeine, except for the occasional diet Coke, maybe one every week or two.  I will say that I think NOexplode was not named for anything in it, but for the explosive sh*t that occurs within an hour of ingesting.  I like it because it wakes me the fk right up and keeps me up for my workouts, which are kind of long.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 24, 2018)

I remember using NOexplode back in the day haha


----------



## German89 (Aug 24, 2018)

andy said:


> white monster for life





andy said:


> when's the wedding


Love white monsters. Even better eith the vodz!
And lmao  hes married!



Jin said:


> You're my kind of lady.


Lol.. im just a cool chick. Thanks


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 24, 2018)

German89 said:


> I have a coffee or a monster on the ride to the gym. Take 12.5mg of ephedrine and, a smoke.
> 
> Preworkouts = waste of money in my opinion.



Isnt a monster pretty much the same just mixed and even more over priced lmao


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 24, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I remember using NOexplode back in the day haha



Yeah, simply the first preworkout I tried and it's been consistent and no problems.  In fact, I don't believe I've ever tried any others.


----------



## German89 (Aug 24, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Isnt a monster pretty much the same just mixed and even more over priced lmao


I dont know?  I just enjoy them. Sometimes i have one. Sometimes i dont.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 25, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Nothing now but if I wake up really dragging then I use C4. I’ve tried a million things but that one is the mildest, just works and you can find it at every corner drugstore. (Me. Hyde if you want to feel like a crack head)



Mr Hyde is rediculous. Only pre that has actually made me feel sick.


----------



## DJ21 (Aug 25, 2018)

BPC for me, PWOs suck nowadays


----------



## Bizzybone (Aug 25, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> I remember using NOexplode back in the day haha



Never used the Old No Explode, I'm assuming it had DMAA just like the GOAT preworkout, old school Jack3d w/ DMAA. Another good one was Crazed! Nothing ever came close to those since.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 26, 2018)

C4 is everywhere local grocery stores pushing the pre-made drinks bad they are $3-$4 little pricey imo.

Also the Bang drinks are everywhere all the sudden.

I prefer water.......


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 26, 2018)

A little caffeine sometimes but usually nothing. Pre-workouts and every other supplement are a complete waste of money. I cant believe how much dumb shit people put in their bodies.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 26, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> A little caffeine sometimes but usually nothing. Pre-workouts and every other supplement are a complete waste of money. I cant believe how much dumb shit people put in their bodies.



I remember when they actually did do shit, but I can understand why people use it for the ‘feeling’.. s more psychological aspect and the brain is a powerful tool to harness.

But yeah I’m a coffee guy nowadays.. and I just stay hydrated while working out.


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 26, 2018)

I use superpump 250, and have for years. I can never do more than a half scoop. I drink coffee all day long, so caffeine is not an option.


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 26, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> I use superpump 250, and have for years. I can never do more than a half scoop. I drink coffee all day long, so caffeine is not an option.


I've always felt that Rich made really good products.  They aren't as effective as they have been in the past due to certain things being banned, but nonetheless, I still feel he puts out a quality product.  I've met him a few times and he was always down to earth.  Even got to workout with him once when he was in town to see a local BB show.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 26, 2018)

never used them, never will.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 27, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I like my coffee like I like my women. Without someone else's dick in em.


Have a lot of exp with coffee with dicks in them?  You need to stop drinking coffee with fd!

on topic, I go with ec for pre workout. Used to use some of the otc crap but gave that up a while ago


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 27, 2018)

My last pwo was premeditated.  400 mg caffeine tasted like shit. Was also chugging atleast 2 bangs a day , 300 mg caffeine. Tolerance went way high. I just quit them cold Turkey for the last 4 months, 
And barely eased back into a cup of coffee  a day.


----------

